# tortoiseforum chat



## pdrobber (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all, I haven't been around a lot the past few months due to work and school, but come by once in awhile just to see some nice pics and new info...

I was browsing around and saw this site tinychat.com which allows anyone to create a chat room and even have some people broadcast from their webcam and/or microphone. 

I think it would be cool to use it and just chat, or have scheduled discussions about different topics maybe a different one nightly or weekly or something...

You don't have to download a program or any software, and as far as I know it's a safe site, no bugs, spam, ads...You just have to create a username.

If it takes, I can add our mods here as mods on the chat there I created.

you can find it at *tinychat.com/tortoiseforum *

**this chat is located at an external website and is not directly affiliated with tortoiseforum.org. Mods, please let me know if this is ok/what you think. Just an idea, if it bombs, so be it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I got as far as filling out my profile page, and then I don't know what to click from there. I don't have facebook or twitter, so I don't want that page, but there isn't a button to skip it. I'm stuck on my profile page. It tells me I'm 60% finished and to sign up for facebook and twitter.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 29, 2011)

just enter a user nick name and click "Go". No need to sign up


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 29, 2011)

you don't need to have twitter or facebook. when you go to the direct link you can choose to just type in a nickname and go in the chat that way. come on guys, don't be shy!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 29, 2011)

its fun i just logged in with the nickname/username i use on here..it shows me as a guest to tinychat but my name says sulcatababies1402  chat chat chat

quick way to get to us is copy and past tinychat.com/tortoiseforum into your browser then it will ask fb or twitter. If you have neither just input a nickname and push GO button and you will become a guest at tinychat  see you guys there!


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2011)

Just remember that there is no way to remove offensive material there. Chat at your own risk! Probably suggest that kids don't use the chatroom.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

It's pretty neat! I'm on as Stephanie...because that is my name...lol
I have a Facebook, but I didn't want to link it. Just bypassed that part.


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 29, 2011)

well I made it semi-private, so that it's not in the chat directory, as in only people that know about it will only most likely access it...plus moderators can ban people and such...control who goes on cam...has access to go on cam or use their mic...


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Its cool no complaints from me... like a normal chat room...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2011)

I checked the channels list, seems like the large breasted women chat rooms are the most popular.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 29, 2011)

come join the chat PARTY and see whats going on the more the merrier


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 29, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I checked the channels list, seems like the large breasted women chat rooms are the most popular.




haha, so take some time and leave the large breasted women chat room and join us! 

In general you really aren't exposed to those other chat rooms unless you navigate your way to them.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

knock knock who is home


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 30, 2011)

come and chat guys!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

will be on shortly about to get off work  give me a hr


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

Whenever I do a google search for tinychat.com/tortoiseforum
I just get this page, and of course I get distracted by the large breasted chat rooms.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2011)

How do you sign out? I don't see any "X" in the corners to click on.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Whenever I do a google search for tinychat.com/tortoiseforum
> I just get this page, and of course I get distracted by the large breasted chat rooms.



your not supposed to google just put it in your browser adn your should go straigh to it.Stay away fromt he big boobies chat rooms


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 30, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Whenever I do a google search for tinychat.com/tortoiseforum
> I just get this page, and of course I get distracted by the large breasted chat rooms.



I'm not sure why you get that...I just put that URL right in the address bar and it takes me right to it, I don't go to tinychat.com first or google search, just right into the address bar.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> How do you sign out? I don't see any "X" in the corners to click on.



i just click off of the page so i figure im signing out that way.


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> How do you sign out? I don't see any "X" in the corners to click on.



hmm, it should be open in a normal browser window with the x in the corner...not the chat box (which is surrounded by ads) but the larger page and window.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 30, 2011)

People come chat


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

so who is ready to chat! i am tort tort tort


----------



## cherylim (Oct 1, 2011)

It's so quiet.  I'm in the garden relaxing with Emrys and wanted to see how things were going, and they're not...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm at work right now will n there after 2


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Wish I could take the gang outside... 55 & raining here! 



cherylim said:


> It's so quiet.  I'm in the garden relaxing with Emrys and wanted to see how things were going, and they're not...


----------



## cherylim (Oct 1, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Wish I could take the gang outside... 55 & raining here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



32.4C (90.3F) here, in the sun. At 3pm. In October. In Northern England. Unbelievable.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! I have some *friends in the UK and they have me under the impression that it's always overcast or raining & chilly. 
***GEEK ALERT-I know them through PS3 & XBOX***



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could take the gang outside... 55 & raining here!
> ...


----------



## cherylim (Oct 1, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Wow that is amazing! I have some *friends in the UK and they have me under the impression that it's always overcast or raining & chilly.
> ***GEEK ALERT-I know them through PS3 & XBOX***



Haha, it usually is! This is unbelievable. Only part of the US I've ever been to is Florida, and today has reminded me of a summer day there and made me really miss it!

And no need to talk to me about geeks. Until Emrys came into my life I'd hide inside in the winter because it was too cold and the summer because there were wasps. I never saw the outdoors! My fiance's been indoors all day today playing his XBox, too - he's never been as big a geek as I am, but he loves his gaming!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

I like him already!!! Gamer tag, Please!!! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is amazing! I have some *friends in the UK and they have me under the impression that it's always overcast or raining & chilly.
> ...


----------



## cherylim (Oct 1, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I like him already!!! Gamer tag, Please!!!



It's iangeordie  Have fun! I expect he's playing FIFA 12 now since he got it today, but he plays loads of games and he'd probably enjoy a challenge.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome! Thank!!! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I like him already!!! Gamer tag, Please!!!
> ...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I checked the channels list, seems like the large breasted women chat rooms are the most popular.


That's great! I'm in


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 2, 2011)

come and chat! http://tinychat.com/tortoiseforum


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't get on that thing for anything. It said to pick one...facebook or twitter...that didn't work...then it said I need a cam corder, and a mac...I don't have that either. You can see my name but I try to post and I can't...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

terryo said:


> I can't get on that thing for anything. It said to pick one...facebook or twitter...that didn't work...then it said I need a cam corder, and a mac...I don't have that either. You can see my name but I try to post and I can't...



That is wierd :/ when I go to the site it asks me fb or Twitter or pick a nickname..then I just type in a nickname and it says guest has changed name to "whatever" then type away.What kind of computer to you have?


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 2, 2011)

they should add a chat box on here like facebook has that would be awsome


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get on that thing for anything. It said to pick one...facebook or twitter...that didn't work...then it said I need a cam corder, and a mac...I don't have that either. You can see my name but I try to post and I can't...
> ...



I have a HP Desktop. So, you don't have to pick one...facebook or twitter?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't pick one, just typed in a name and away I went...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 3, 2011)

terryo said:


> sulcatababies1402 said:
> 
> 
> > terryo said:
> ...



nope ont he top of that box that pops up it will say fb or twitter then below that is will say pick a nickname..just type the nickname and press Go it should connect you without a issue.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 3, 2011)

I did what sulcatababies did!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone in the mood to chat?


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 5, 2011)

come and join us! just enter a nickname and press go! tinychat.com/tortoiseforum


----------



## terryo (Oct 5, 2011)

I still can't get on for s--t!!


----------

